# my mate said



## Metalfoxfurry (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys.
Today I told my friend how much a fursuit costs, he went on to say that's a rip off. We had a argument consisting of me saying that supercars must then be a even bigger waste of money, unless, you have somewhere to race and him saying "stop dissing cars".
Well anyway, after a fallout, then a 4 hr period we were friends again. I was wondering, are fursuits a rip off?
I personally don't think so because of the amount of care and dedication that goes into them. Of course I would like them cheaper, who wouldn't but what do you think?


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

English mother F***er.
Do you speak it?!


----------



## Zseliq (May 4, 2010)

S-supercar? Fuck yeah SUPERCAR! 

vrroooommm

vrrooooooom


----------



## Tabasco (May 4, 2010)

Depends. How much are you paying for how well-made of a suit, and are you going to use it frequently and take good care of it to ensure that it lasts? Suits can last years and years if you take good care of them.


----------



## ritsuka-kun25 (May 4, 2010)

use more commas >.>


----------



## Chex (May 4, 2010)

ritsuka-kun25 said:


> use more commas >.>



Not to mention periods. And, you know. Grammar.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 4, 2010)

Oh god, my eyes hurt from reading that. Shit.


On topic - yes, they're worth it, if you get one from the right people. You're paying for the artistic talent, the materials, and the time - and trust me, a buttload of time goes into these things.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 4, 2010)

they are quite a rip off cost wise IMO. If you use it a lot and take care of it well, then It'll be worth it, no doubt. But the cost for most is pure bullshit.


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> they are quite a rip off cost wise IMO. If you use it a lot and take care of it well, then It'll be worth it, no doubt. But the cost for most is pure bullshit.



Materials + labor.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

Fuckin' grammar - how does that work?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Materials + labor.




most it still doesnt add up to $600 for a toony style head
even then, its still BS


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> most it still doesnt add up to $600 for a toony style head
> even then, its still BS



Depending on what they used to craft it. Foam cana be cheap, but I've been noticing the price of it steadily rising and slowly falling. The average is about 16 and some change. 

There's also the availability of materials and shipping to take in consideration. 
But then again, I've seen some crappy heads go for over 600. I couldn't charge that much for a head unless I was trying to modify it to squirt out mace..or it had LEDs in it.



Aden said:


> Fuckin' grammar - how does that work?



I don't wanna talk to a English teacher, Y'all motherfuckers lying, and getting me pissed
Magic all up in this bitch!


----------



## Tabasco (May 4, 2010)

If you have any skill in working with foam, sewing, etc, you could always make your own and save maybe a couple hundred plus shipping. There are a lot of tutorials out there and places you can post to for advice or help.


----------



## Bir (May 4, 2010)

Well...

A supercar is worth the high price if you race often.

A fursuit is worth the high price if you wear it often.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Flarveon (May 4, 2010)

Bir said:


> Well...
> 
> A supercar is worth the high price if you race often.
> 
> ...


 
This, plus; you spend 10-20x more on a car over its lifetime :/


----------



## DaxCyro (May 5, 2010)

Bir said:


> Well...
> A supercar is worth the high price if you race often.
> A fursuit is worth the high price if you wear it often.
> 'Nuff said.



I usually just say: "Everybody has one or two things that they spend more than necessary on"

Meaning that we can't be frugal on everything. Prioritizing also means that you'll have a few things that you spend extra cash on.
Usually hobbies come into this group.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 5, 2010)

lets see.... 

$20 a yard for fur + $10 shipping

$35 a yard for foam + $15 shipping

$10 glue gun

$20 shitload of hot glue

$60 airbrush

$5 fun foam

$5 sculpey

$10 paint

$25 + $10 shipping taxidermy jaw

$5 leather

$10 sharpies

$20 hair


total?

$260

my price for a head? 
$250

price invested in fursuit making? $2000
$$ gained: $2400

total profit? $400

for how many suits? 
 5

how many months? 

12.

that's a total of:
$33 a month.


----------



## Foxylicious (May 8, 2010)

Lucky for me, my talented girlfriend is working on our own fursuits.
Other then that, I think fursuits are maybe a bit expensive, but all and all worth it. 
So you dont wear it all the time, but just having it makes you feel good, and when the time comes, you can actually wear it and feel like the king of everything living!
Its hand-made so naturally it would be expensive. Its more then just a pair of jeans that really fit it, it is you!
So yes, fursuits are a bit expensive, BUT, after you buy it, you feel good about it, and probably never regret buying it.


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 11, 2010)

Fursuit = Hobby. There are people that will spend thousands into their hobbies. Like buying a really nice car and keeping it parked in a garage because it is like a $250,000 car and is almost guaranteed to be stolen if taken to the store. So if the person can afford the bill, then have fun.


----------



## Jesie (May 11, 2010)

STOP REVIVING THIS THREAD.


GodDamnit! I just get so angry when I try to read the OP's post!

_Just, So, Angry._


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 11, 2010)

Jesie said:


> STOP REVIVING THIS THREAD.
> 
> 
> GodDamnit! I just get so angry when I try to read the OP's post!
> ...



*hands you a bottle of happy pills* Take 2 a day and stop giving a care XD


----------



## Riyeko (May 12, 2010)

If you want a relatively nice fursuit, and youre going to wear it to parties or fandom gatherings, and youre not just going to look at it but wear it once in a while... and you WANT IT... then yes its not that expensive.

But then again, some people still think so and those that are artistically inclined... make their own.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 13, 2010)

Uh...YES!

Don't ever try to compare a car to a fursuit again.


----------



## Tucuxi (May 13, 2010)

Everyone spends money on something that someone else would call "stupid shit". Be it comics, fursuits, badly drawn furry porn, ugly car mods...etc. It's up to the person how they spend their money.


----------



## Jesie (May 13, 2010)

lostfoxeh said:


> *hands you a bottle of happy pills* Take 2 a day and stop giving a care XD



Do not ever do what you just did to me ever again.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 14, 2010)

Would be nice to have them cheaper.

Why I think they cost high is, There not mass produced and sold by the tons. So materials cost more when bought for single suit and not a ton of them.
There put together by hand not machine. 

Still i think it is worth it.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 14, 2010)

Well okay.

I'm glad suits are not mass-produced anyways. That means less furries.

AND HEY IT'S A LOCAL CRAFT AND ALL :V
(But srsly, I know of some people who are pretty much fursuit craftspeople, and it's really nice.)


----------



## Riyeko (May 16, 2010)

Im reviving this thread again (sorry alligator/crocodile with monkey-in-the-closet-face)...(im bad with names, blow me)..


Imo, the availability of materials pulls into most of the cost of a fursuit and that its handmade.
You cant just roll a fursuit off a construction line like cars or other things..
Me? It would take me tons more money to GET the materials.. since.. i would have to order most everything to make one.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 16, 2010)

Most of the cost of a fursuit come from the hard labor, not the material.


----------



## Jesie (May 16, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Im reviving this thread again (sorry alligator/crocodile with monkey-in-the-closet-face)...(im bad with names, blow me)..



Because clicking back one page is just so hard to do...

yer as retarded as yer fursona.


And OP is even bigger of a dumbass. He obviously don't give a rats ass about this thread as he's never replayed back to it. So I ask you all again, _Why?_


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2010)

It's not uncommon for people who spend excess money on one interest to down play the same thing for another. That said wether or not it's worth it depends upon how important it is to you and your interests.

EDIT: Hey play nicely people. Even if OP never came back, there may be other somewhat relevant points to touch topic on. And the whole "Well why is it even worth that money!" or "Baww it costs to much" is something that comes up pretty consistently.

I have to agree with Riyeko...that you can't exactly roll suits off like some construction line. Peeps should remember that unlike many of your things that surround you, fursuits are still pretty much hand crafted. I know the ones I make are. When you start tallying cost of labor and materials you'll see how the price can easily go up. And some people undersell their own skills so that they end up really being paid 3 to 5 bucks an hour.

Even then people QQ about "Well it costs too much!". But what you can do. Some people get it that these things take time and material to make and that means paying up a bit of mulah especially if you want quality. Some just don't.


----------



## Furlow (May 17, 2010)

Fursuits realy are no different then your friends cars as to the value of them.  Value is all in what a person is willing to put out.  If it's something you love, then the cost is worth while.  Rip-offs come when someone tells you the pricings and you don't get what you paid for.   Like artist, shows off thes Exquisit pieces saying you get this for commisioning, then you end up with somethin lookin like quickie slapped in seconds >.> That's a ripoff IMO


----------

